# Quick question to all regarding hyper/rai/hypo



## eyanosa (Dec 12, 2014)

I was wondering if you guys could look at my previous and current test results and tell me if someone messed up. I took RAI on 9/11 this year and exactly 3 months later, I am now hypo. I just find it weird (as in, not suppose to happen, but considering I've been sleeping for 10-16 hours a day, I knew it was hypo before yesterdays tests) considering the doctor whom administered the dose said it would be extremely unlikely (she cited this as due to previous test levels and small dose of I131) for me to develop hypo within 2 to 5 years of the RAI. I appreciate all feedback.



Spoiler



Free T4
Standard Range 0.7-1.8 ng/dL
7/10/14 | 11/3/14 | 12/10/14
2.5 | 1.3 | <0.4

Free T3
Standard Range 1.7-3.7 pg/mL
11/3/14
4.0

TSH
Standard Range 0.49-4.67 U/mL
3/25/14 | 9/9/14 | 11/3/14 | 12/10/14 
0.00 | 0.00 | 0.00 | 50.74

T3, Total
Standard Range 80 - 190 ng/dL
3/26/14 
454

T4, Total
Standard Range 5.0 - 12.5 mcg/dL
3/26/14 
18.3


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

This quite odd. FT3 indicates sort of on the hyper side where as TSH strongly suggests hypo.

Have you had any antibodies' tests for thyroid and maybe it would be wise to re-test the TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 thinking maybe there is a lab error?

Also, maybe RAIU to see where you are at?

Welcome!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Did they not test Free T3 in your December labs? I'm wondering what that looks like now given your high TSH and low Free T4. Everything now looks hypo.

And I'm wondering why the doctor told you that you wouldn't go hypo after RAI. Pretty much everyone does--it kills off your thyroid, so that means hypo. Did you have your thyroid surgically removed or do you still have it? Are you on any thyroid medication?


----------

